# Hopedale redfish 7/13/13



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Started early and went down to the Biloxi Marsh. Tied was rolling out and died off to nothing but a sheet of glass by 8am. First couple were lost to probably mostly inexperience. Ended up with 3 reds a couple of trout. The biggest red of the day was the one in the picture and it was caught on a  crab pattern I jimmied up. Good to know it works. That redfish never even hesitated when he saw it! The first red of the day was caught on a DOA shrimp which was my buddy Matt's first red on arti.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice Job man! Glad you are getting some LA slime on the boat! We started fishing Sunday around 9 but T-storms ran us off by noon. Ended up only boating one. Give me a call when you are free for a trip.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

I decided to call it on Sunday before I left home. I will definitely send you a message . I am going to be really busy for the next couple of weeks. Send me a text if you have an open seat I might have a day off. Thanks man.


----------

